# live cd...



## goro (Dec 11, 2009)

hi!
got rofreesbie 1.3 live cd[it is FreeBSD-6.3-PRERELEASE based]but seems obsolete...is possible to upgrade to 7 and to 8?

http://www.rofreesbie.org/


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

You should ask developer of rofreesbie....


----------



## goro (Dec 12, 2009)

wait...i mean to install rofreesbie and then to upgrade to freeBSD 7 and later to upgrade to freeBSD 8...got my idea?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

Now, I get it....
So why not to install FreeBSD straight?
Just read the handbook

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2009)

We have no idea of what 'rofreesbie' looks like and which tools (if any) it has to upgrade it to a 'real' FreeBSD. Why not start with a FreeBSD liveCD or USB stick?


----------



## goro (Dec 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why not start with a FreeBSD liveCD



i want it! where can i get *freeBSD live cd *?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

The same place you normally get FreeBSD from, the FTP: e.g. 8.0-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso for the i386 "live" version of 8.0 and 8.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img for the "memstick" version.
But it's just another "form" of FreeBSD. In other words, it doesn't have any graphical component like FreeSBIE or its fork. So you'll have to add that yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 13, 2009)

I understand the OP. A thorough search of the FreeBSD site will reveal these images, but they are buried rather deep.

My question is, where can I find a description of these images?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/announce.html ?



> livefs
> 
> This contains support for booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode but does not support doing an install from the CD itself. It is meant to help rescue an existing system but could be used to do a network based install if necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks DD! That is exactly the information I was hoping to see. I didn't know I had to click on "Production Release" to get there - but it makes sense.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried RoFreeSBIE Live CD couple of years ago. It runs like a charm, better than Ubuntu Live CD , better than PcBSD and DesktopBSD. It feels absolutely bug free. Besides it contains a number of tools and I still use it if I need to fix something. It's not as "pro" oriented as Frenzy but it's very user friendly. Many thanks to it's autor. 
If I were a developer I would be proud to join his team.
http://www.rofreesbie.org/about.htm


----------



## goro (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## goro (Dec 13, 2009)

*RoFreeSBIE*: dormant: it is a pity...


----------



## zeiz (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you try to send e-mail? I used to communicate with the developer. As he explained he has very limited time because of his main job and he is alone or close to that in the project. He was asking if I want to help with next RoFreeSBIE but I don't have sufficient knowledge to help in development. 
In meantime 6.3 is already in archive, 7.x..., everybody wants 8.x. I'm trying 9-CURRENT (on old machine!) and so far having none even minor problems (with exception of INDEX-9: don't understand why portsnap doesn't build it). Shortly: FreeBSD rocks!
In RoFreeSBIE KDE3-3.5 is used...everybody wants KDE4... some apps and tools aren't probably available yet for KDE4...lots of work and none support...indeed it's pity.
Some more about LiveCD: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=468


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

Add this to /etc/portsnap.conf:


```
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks. I tried...it complains about DESCRIBE.9 and "INDEX-9 was not built..."


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

In that case, DESCRIBE.9 is not yet distributed by the portsnap mirrors. I guess the 9-fork is too recent.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 13, 2009)

deserves a thread?


----------

